# Sick Pumilio - Help - Bloated - Spaced out apperance



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

Got a female oranage basti - was doing fine and eating well 2 days ago.
noticed yesterday that she was in a filmcanister that had water in it and it looked like she was dead. she was under the water and legs spread. she was not dead and came up, she looks bloated and gaps her mouth open and shut. she seems disoriated and spaced out. 

what can i do and if anyone know in the maryland area PM me


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

just looked at her and one of her eyes is red and poped out - it was not like that earlier today - it almost looks like popeye in a fish.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i think it might be some sort of eye infection - she seems alert and has not died yet - but the eye is poping out and is red. what do i do - please someone help


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

You really need to get a hold of a veterinarian (experienced reptile vet). None of us can do much to help, let alone perscribe medication.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah going to vet tomorrow - hope the frog can last the night


----------

